
Create Isometric Illustrations with Ease - isometric
https://isometric.city/
======
kd5bjo
May I suggest putting a prominent example somewhere, perhaps in place of the
black background of your splash page? I do my pleasure browsing on an iPad,
and get a “Please use Chrome or Edge” message before I get to any visuals,
which isn’t ideal for an art tool.

------
gtm1260
Thats awesome! I really like this tool, even though its pretty glitchy and
buggy for now. I'll use this a lot! Great idea pulling from online isometric
sources and making the assets easily composible. If I were to do something
manually it would be hours of me dealing with clogged download folders trying
to dig through to the right verison.

